# Grand Lodge 2008 was amazing but...



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2008)

Please don't use M$ Word for presentations! Nobody could read the screen on Friday, and today wasn't much better. Plus having "DELL" splashed across a 12 foot screen most of the time was distracting. Almost looked like they were GL sponsors. I don't mean to criticize, but with a few tweaks it could be much more useful.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 6, 2008)

I move to nominate Bro Blake Bowden of Gonzales Lodge No 30 as chairman of the committee on powerpoint presentations


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2008)

So right, I was up stairs and you could not read it at all and then they added the brown.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2008)

Or what about...

#1. Have they ever tried to do classes before GL? I think it would be wonderful if there were educational speakers talking about websites, Lodge actives, community involvement, etc. I think something like that would be worthwhile. Remeber yesterday when the one Brother proposed that we cut back the EA because he thought it would help membership? That's hogwash as it wouldn't have any affect on increasing Lodge memberships. The classes could be held to provide essential tools to our Brothers. 

2. More efficient way to vote. lol

3. Include an additional #1 Vote card in the booklet in case the Grand Master decides to take a ballot, and suddenly changes his mind. Okay, it's a joke fellas.

4. The need a slideshow, music video or something at the beginning to get everyone pumped up. 

I'm braindead...just random thoughts I pulled out of thin air.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> I move to nominate Bro Blake Bowden of Gonzales Lodge No 30 as chairman of the committee on powerpoint presentations



Oh no..lol.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 6, 2008)

blake said:


> 2. More efficient way to vote. lol



how about those little electronic clickers they have in college classrooms, certain clickers are worth 3 and the rest are worth one, those eligible can pick them up at registration and when a resolution is called, all they have to do is click their choice and a computer tallies them up


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 7, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> how about those little electronic clickers they have in college classrooms, certain clickers are worth 3 and the rest are worth one, those eligible can pick them up at registration and when a resolution is called, all they have to do is click their choice and a computer tallies them up



LOL  I am thinking since they haven't spent money to put air conditioning in the building...clickers are going to be out...just a guess.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 7, 2008)

I was thinking someone should invent a system where each of the officers that have speaking parts would have a microphone that would work wireless.  I'll bet radio shack or some other electronics store would make a fortune.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 7, 2008)

nick1368 said:


> LOL  I am thinking since they haven't spent money to put air conditioning in the building...clickers are going to be out...just a guess.



touche but the lodge room is only used once out of the whole year which is always in december, there is ac in the basement and the offices


----------



## Joey (Dec 7, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> touche but the lodge room is only used once out of the whole year which is always in december, there is ac in the basement and the offices



Very true.... And since they had to spend over $200K on getting that new roof put on the building + all the damage that was done to Memorial Auditorium...... I'm sure they really didn't want to spend any more money than they really had to......


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 8, 2008)

With per-capita at $14.00 per member, Expenses such as these are not within our reach. The blue envelope appeals never seem to be enough either. I do not see the Grand Lodge being able to even open their doors if something isn/t done in the near future.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 9, 2008)

Gerald.Harris said:


> With per-capita at $14.00 per member, Expenses such as these are not within our reach. The blue envelope appeals never seem to be enough either. I do not see the Grand Lodge being able to even open their doors if something isn/t done in the near future.



If you were to seek information regarding Freemasonry in Texas, it would be a challenge.  For example, Google "Freemasonry" and you will see that 75% of the results are negative. If you were fortunate to access the Grand Lodge of Texas Website, what does it offer to non-Masons? Nothing. Many local Lodges do not have a website, phone number nor any other means of contact. Don't blame outside forces, we should blame ourselves. Complacency is killing Freemasonry in Texas. 

Take the S&C off. If you were not a Mason, what would attract you?


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 9, 2008)

The same thing that attracted me 30 plus years ago would attract me to the fraternaty. I came along well before the internet or other modern means of communication and advertising. When I began wanting to become a mason, it was because I noticed men who wore the S&C were different than other men. They all seemed to have something that other men did not and I decided that I wanted to have it as well. 
 Don't get me wrong, I believe that we must move forward with whatever means is available to get the word out to all the potential brothers out there. I still believe however that we as masons must be dilligent in guarding the West gate and selecting those who will work for our advancement and still maintain our level of morality and adhere to the ancient landmarks.


----------



## nick1368 (Dec 9, 2008)

Joey said:


> Very true.... And since they had to spend over $200K on getting that new roof put on the building + all the damage that was done to Memorial Auditorium...... I'm sure they really didn't want to spend any more money than they really had to......



only if we could tap into that $2M they are pumping out of the ground....LMAO


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 10, 2008)

how about a scantron type ballot. they would bubble in A B C D or E and run it through a machine which would tally it up. Do it TAAS style


----------



## Sirius (Dec 13, 2008)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> how about a scantron type ballot. they would bubble in A B C D or E and run it through a machine which would tally it up. Do it TAAS style



Did you see the grey hair in the room? TAAS? Scantron? are you talking about witchcraft?

on an other note, We should have had that vote on the Boy Scouts.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 13, 2008)

I was amazed at all the discussion on the Scouting one- I thought it would just sail through!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I wished it would of. BTW Bro. Lins, great response you gave up there


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I wish I had stated my case better- I didn't mean for the brother from Kansas to think I considered him less of a Mason because he didn't have to learn all of the EA work up there. I would bet that if he had had to learn the work the same way we do, he would have gone ahead & learned it. I don't think it would have caused him to drop out.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 15, 2008)

*My biggest concern is my self.*



Gerald.Harris said:


> The same thing that attracted me 30 plus years ago would attract me to the fraternaty. I came along well before the internet or other modern means of communication and advertising. When I began wanting to become a mason, it was because I noticed men who wore the S&C were different than other men. They all seemed to have something that other men did not and I decided that I wanted to have it as well.
> Don't get me wrong, I believe that we must move forward with whatever means is available to get the word out to all the potential brothers out there. I still believe however that we as masons must be dilligent in guarding the West gate and selecting those who will work for our advancement and still maintain our level of morality and adhere to the ancient landmarks.



I hope one day that I can be as good an example for others as the Brothers before me have been. I have Masonic emblems on my hands and car for two reasons. First that others may find me a good example for Masonry and secondly that I might remember to be a good example for masonry. Still would consider myself a rough ashlar. Applying the lessons of our Craft is alot harder than learning them for me.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the scouting one was caught up in the problems with the Home and School.. ! I think any other responsiblity added to what we have just scared them away.. ! be it small and knowing the Scouts have their own insurance.. ! just don't think the brothern wanted to take the chance.. ?


----------

